# How to Persistent Wifi?



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have noticed that my wifi is turning off when my screen goes to sleep i would like to use gtalk with desksms but it doesnt work to well when the wifi turns off so i cannot get notifications


----------



## chrootz (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, You can turn it off the Wi-Fi sleep policy in setting.

Setting -> Wi-Fi settings -> Advanced -> Wi-Fi sleep policy -> set to "Never"

It will stay Wi-Fi online forever without disconnect when the Kindle fire goes deep sleep.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a simple answer and it took me nearly an hour to find (and I'm normally such a good googler). Anyway, THANK YOU chrootz.


----------

